# Possible torn labrum in shoulder



## dragon1952 (May 7, 2020)

I've been having an issue with the left shoulder for a couple months, towards the posterior and right beneath the acromion. Quite a few times a day my shoulder will catch or lock while I'm moving my arm and with significant pain, and there always seems to be a slight dull ache. I was hoping it was impingement or another calcium deposit like I've had before and figured I could just get some cortisone, but my orthopedist ordered an MRI and thinks it might be a torn labrum. I can still do most of my workout ( except overhead press) if I warm up that shoulder with band exercises first but I do have some weakness in it and some slight discomfort on incline and flat DB presses. Funny but side lateral raises don't seem to bother it either pain or strength-wise and chin ups either. Anyone had something similar that turned out to be something less serious than a tear?  Could it still just be impingement? I should have asked while I was there but was too upset at the time.


----------



## So1970 (May 7, 2020)

If you have shoulder surgery don't skimp on the therapy my buddy had shoulder surgery and done half the therapy decided he was good enough. 6 months later he couldn't lift his arm to the steering wheel without pain


----------



## BrotherJ (May 7, 2020)

Follow your doctors advice and get an MRI - that being said I have dislocated my right shoulder four times now due to an earlier injury (non-gym related) - best overall benefits have been from band exercises (pull aparts, over-head, etc...look them up on YouTube), standing against a wall or door frame and sliding arm up and down to address mobility, and making sure form is proper when doing overhead or bench (shoulders are locked back)  - also glucosamine/chondroitin seems to work too.


----------



## tinymk (May 7, 2020)

Tore 3 labrum in my powerlifting career.  All required surgery and a pretty easy recovery.  Do the pt if you need it repaired and stay within dr orders in recovery and they repair just fine.  
best of luck


----------



## dragon1952 (May 10, 2020)

I do plan on getting the MRI for sure, just hoping it could be something other than a tear. Waiting on approval from insurance as we speak, which shouldn't be an issue. At 67 yrs old I've just had so many setbacks though and it's so difficult having to give up gains and start over again for the 'millionth' time :^ /


----------



## IHI (May 11, 2020)

Had to have my labrum repaired in same shoulder, tried to make a little diary of it here just in case someone had it happen to them as a reference of things. Definitely sucks but 9 months post op was repping the 1RM goal i had set and am stronger than I’ve been (relative to the real monsters on this board)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/23422-SLAP-tear-fixed-today


----------



## chandy (May 11, 2020)

i tore my right labrum. luckily i was pretty young at the time which the doc said was the saving grace for me not needing surgery. it sucks but definitely make sure u go slow and steady with all of the therapy. try to get some more sessions added if u feel like u need too


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 6, 2020)

Finally had my MRI arthrogram on my left shoulder today after having to wait a month. I'll find out next Wednesday 6/10 wtf's going on.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

Best of luck man waiting for this medical shit is a pain in the ass hope all is well you’ll be g2g ASAP


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 11, 2020)

Got my MRI results today. No torn labrum and no surgery required which is good news! The findings were,
1. Severe anterior glenohumeral chondromalacia, meaning I don't have much (or any) cartilage left in the anterior area of the shoulder joint.
2. Moderate to severe acromioclavicular degenerative change, meaning even more degenerative joint disease going on (osteoarthritis)
3. Mild fraying of the inferior labrum, which is pretty normal he said for my age
4. Very mild supraspinatus tendinosis with calcific deposits consistent with hydroxyapatite deposition disease. I had a bout with this back in December that was more severe. You can actually see the calcium deposits on the ultrasound.

He is very liberal with the cortisone injections and I respond well to those so I got one into the joint. This is my third since December and he said I could get them every 3 months as needed. I told him all I want to do is to be able to lift as long as possible. I realize cortisone can be destructive but I don't have many other options if I want to lift and I probably don't have that many lifting years left anyway. But my shoulder feels great post injection and at least I'm not looking at surgery.


----------

